
Tom's Hardware Italy editor killed in Barcelona islamic terror - candiodari
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/toms-hardware-editor-barcelona-attack,35260.html
======
euccastro
[http://www.eldiario.es/catalunya/barcelona/comunidad-
musulma...](http://www.eldiario.es/catalunya/barcelona/comunidad-musulmana-
manifiesta-Barcelona-atentado_0_677532399.html)

~~~
euccastro
[https://twitter.com/Juanmi_News/status/898599542001733633](https://twitter.com/Juanmi_News/status/898599542001733633)

------
lucb1e
Titel: s/islamic terror/ISIS attack/

Blaming Islam doesn't seem right...

~~~
MR4D
Terror in the name of any religion should be called out by name. Christianity
has the Spanish Inquisition, and that was terror by the state. Religious
zealotry with violence is just that, and should be called out as such.

NOTE: This presumes that it's being called out regardless of the religion. In
other words, you can't play favorites.

~~~
mirimir
ISIS isn't "in the name of" Islam, any more than American Nazis are "in the
name of" Christianity.

~~~
MR4D
It is if they claim it. And it is the responsibility of other Muslims to
condemn it.

Likewise, if an American commits a similar atrocity in the name of America, it
is upon other Americans to condemn it.

It is this act of allowing the condemnation of people with the same attribute
that lets us see the terroists as what they are (as you pointed out in your
post). When that _doesn't_ happen, then they are not extremists any more, but
representative of said population.

And it is for that reason that I think it is important to call them out. To
ignore just builds up frustration on all parties, and then worse things start
to happen.

Ignoring them is not an option.

------
euccastro
Alternate title if we're going to point fingers:

"Tom's Hardware Italy editor killed in terrorist act claimed by organization
created, funded and armed by the US and some of its puppet states."

I think it's more accurate too.

